# Problem with Nice Ash Cigars



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

First of all Niceashcigars.com and cigarsatyourprice.com are both ran from the same people. I first heard of cigarsatyourprice.com from someone who works for them who posted on here about the new website, and how it works. I was impressed, and loved the good prices. But I finally decided to order from their sister site Nice Ash Cigars, because I received their e-mail saying they just got the Avion in among a few new Tatuaje's.

I received their e-mail around 11:00 a.m. Friday night, so I added a little over $100 worth of singles in my cart to get free shipping, but I wanted to make sure that a few of them were still in stock. Thus I called them at 11:00 at night thinking that someone might still be there since I just got their e-mail, and I was right. I wanted to make sure that they had the Zino Classic #8 tubo in stock, which the guy I talked to said they were (I'll get back to this later...) So I went ahead and placed my order Saturday morning probably around 1 a.m.

Then I called early Saturday morning to add a five pack of La Sirena's onto my existing order (I had to call to get pricing). The guy who answered the phone asked me if I'd mind being put on hold, of course I said sure. Well 10 minutes later the phone started beeping, some how we got discounted. Thus I called back and he put me on hold again for another 10 minutes just to come back to tell me he'd call me back in an hour, at this point I'm already kind of pissed... Well he did call me back and he asked what I wanted and said he'd add it to my order. I thought that was going to be the end of this hassle. NOPE...

I called today wondering why I hadn't been charged yet for the extra's I had added on to my order only to find out that the Avion's I had ordered we're sold out, along with the Zino #8's that I had called about previously before ordering. Then the guy told me that what I called on Saturday to have added to my order wasn't added and then asked what I wanted added. Now I'm getting disgusted. I told the guy that I ordered the Avion's like an hour after receiving their e-mail that you had got them in stock. He said that they place the order according to when they're placed... Okay then... He told me that he'd get the order fixed and try to get it out today.

I then called back a few minutes later and asked if I could add a few more Fausto's since the Avion's were out of stock, he checked and said that they had 4 in stock. I then asked what my total was since I had already been charged $126.39, he told me that my new total was $136.48. He told me that I shouldn't have been charged yet, and I told him that on my PayPoo that it's showing that I was charged, he said "whatever" you will be charged $136.48, I just wanted to make sure I wasn't going to be charged twice. When he said "whatever" that was it! Like he was disgusted with me.

I've ordered from cigarsatyourprice.com before and had similar issues with stuff being out of stock but never had any problems with customer service. There are so many retailers out there that treat me right, and those who don't won't see me again.

Sorry for the rant, this just really got under my skin!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

What number did you call?


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Man, bad customer service sucks!!! I hate to hear about your bad experience!! If he would have said "whatever" to me he would have been trying to give me my order for free!! I would have been PISSED!!!


----------



## drl (Jul 23, 2011)

Not cool. Can certainly understand your irritation.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well you certainly placed a pretty decent order. With all the competition out there you would think they would be more receptive to someone who chose to buy from them. I haven't purchased from them but this will certainly be remembered if I am ever tempted.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear about that Joshua! It sounds like horrible customer service, you are a bit more forgiving then I would have been. Live and learn, thanks for the heads up with these people


----------



## anyo91 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear about that brother; however, I would like to thank you because I was considering placing an order with them, not as big as your though, but I think ill be reconsidering and placing it with CI or Famous instead.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I can understand your irritation Josh but I deal with these guys on a daily basis (their new location is here in Warren, and I know both the guy who runs it here, Dave, and the owner, Rob) and although I've never had a problem with them - and 90% of my cigars anymore come from them - I've seen them bend over backwards to help their customers.

It sounds like some wires got crossed and their was confusion about replacing items in your order. I'd suggest to give them another chance to make things right but, again, that's because I've done way more business with them than my wife would prefer  and I've never had an issue.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I used Nice Ash years ago when i lived in Conn! Married to my 2nd wife she found the site i still smoked a lot of non Cubans back then! They had the occasional hiccup but always made good!:tape:


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

szyzk said:


> I can understand your irritation Josh but I deal with these guys on a daily basis (their new location is here in Warren, and I know both the guy who runs it here, Dave, and the owner, Rob) and although I've never had a problem with them - and 90% of my cigars anymore come from them - I've seen them bend over backwards to help their customers.
> 
> It sounds like some wires got crossed and their was confusion about replacing items in your order. I'd suggest to give them another chance to make things right but, again, that's because I've done way more business with them than my wife would prefer  and I've never had an issue.


I understand that people make mistakes, but I'm understanding and some things just didn't line up. Believe me with their prices as low as they're I never wanted anything to go wrong but I can't control how people do business. If it would of been just one hick-up I wouldn't of sweated it, but this was more than one, and the biggest hassle I've had in all my cigar purchasing. When they guy said whatever like he wanted me to shut up that was just un-called for and un-professional!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

mrsmitty said:


> I understand that people make mistakes, but I'm understanding and some things just didn't line up. Believe me with their prices as low as they're I never wanted anything to go wrong but I can't control how people do business. If it would of been just one hick-up I wouldn't of sweated it, but this was more than one, and the biggest hassle I've had in all my cigar purchasing. When they guy said whatever like he wanted me to shut up that was just un-called for and un-professional!


I understand completely, and it sounds like you caught somebody at the wrong time - which is certainly not what you were looking for when you placed your order. I know what you're going through because this reminds me of a really bad experience I had with another online retailer (non-cigar)... It took a few tries for them to make things right but I was mad as hell until everything was fixed.

I know that one bad experience in the past has been enough to turn me off from certain businesses. Granted, that has always been a last resort to me but it has happened.

Like I said above, from everything that I've seen from NA/CAYP, your experience was not standard operating procedure and it sucks that you walked away with a bad taste in your mouth. I like both Dave and Rob quite a bit and I wish you had the same A+ dealings with them that I've had.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

I've placed 3 orders with NiceAsh/CigarsAtYourPrice. Every one has had minor issues, but nothing yet serious enough to stop me from ordering from them if they have the best deal on something I'm looking for.

Irritations like the lack of real-time inventory issue you bumped up against and their lack of on-line order status and inability to provide a package tracking number.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

I can vouch 100% for the folks at Cigarsatyourprice.com I know they are the same company but I would call their number and tell them about your experience. I have always had a great experience with them. The one time they ran out of Tat petite reservas and I had to adjust my order they just did the verocu#5 (cheaper) but the Tat reservas showed up before my order shipped and they swapped them out for no charge up anyway. 

They have always been great, call and ask for someone else.. I'm willing to bet whoever did that wasn't an owner.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Aside from the inventory issues, which are frustrating but understandable, particularly when dealing with brand new limited releases, the attitude is inexcusable. For all those that have had nothing but good experiences, remember that all it takes is one situation where you feel like the CS agent is treating you badly to turn you off of the company for life. Josh, I think you should contact someone higher up with the company and let them know about this situation because they need to know that someone acting this way on the phone with their customers is death for their business. Especially in a field as small and competitive as online cigar retailers. Everyone has bad days, true. But treating a customer like this is an easy way for me at least to never give them my money again. Hope everything gets all straightened out, and I'm thankful I've never had an experience so frustrating.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

I think I'm going to take your guys advice and ask for a manager and explain to them this whole ordeal. I'm hesitant to even call again since I've talked to like three different people, two of which weren't helpful at all.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

mrsmitty said:


> I think I'm going to take your guys advice and ask for a manager and explain to them this whole ordeal. I'm hesitant to even call again since I've talked to like three different people, two of which weren't helpful at all.


Ask for Dave, he'll make things right. I've never purchased anything from Nice Ash but have from their other 2 sites and he has always taken care of any issues I've had.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

bazookajoe said:


> Ask for Dave, he'll make things right. I've never purchased anything from Nice Ash but have from their other 2 sites and he has always taken care of any issues I've had.


Dave is now running the store here in Warren. Their online inventory is down here, as well as their new retail store, so he has immediate access to their stock. Joshua, I'll PM you the direct phone number.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

+3 on Dave.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Well Dave seems to be the man he's said to be! Looks like I'll deal with him, and him only when placing any orders.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

OK, here's the latest example of the typical minor irritation I get from NiceAsh/CAYP:

Thursday night - I place an order at NiceAsh.

Friday night - I send an email to see if I can cancel the order at NiceAsh, so I can add the items to an order I'm planning at CAYP, thus avoiding paying their shipping charge twice. (There's no online order status, no shipping emails, and no tracking numbers, so I have no way of knowing if the NiceAsh order has shipped.)

Saturday - No reply to my email, so I call, and they say, sorry, no can do, your order has already shipped. I ask for a tracking number, and the answer is, "This package was shipped USPS, so there's no tracking number." (Really???)

Wednesday - The package arrives, with a shipping label with MONDAY'S date. Hmmm....

Sure enough, there IS a tracking number on the label, and when I type it in, I see that the "Electronic Shipping Info" was received by USPS on MONDAY, and the package was given to USPS on MONDAY. So they could have cancelled my order on Saturday when I called, but they chose to lie about it instead.

Well, in the end, I did place the order, and they did fulfill it. Also, I realize that customers changing their mind is a pain for resellers (and I try not to do it often). Nevertheless, I have done similar things a couple of times before with other cigar e-tailers and have been impressed with their eagerness to do whatever they could to make a customer happy. Don't expect that from NiceAsh/CAYP.

[EDIT: I just went back and re-read the OP, and both our incidents happened on the same day. Probably talked to the same guy...]


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

mrsmitty said:


> I then asked what my total was since I had already been charged $126.39, he told me that my new total was $136.48. He told me that I shouldn't have been charged yet, and I told him that on my PayPoo that it's showing that I was charged, he said "whatever" you will be charged $136.48, I just wanted to make sure I wasn't going to be charged twice. When he said "whatever" that was it!


It might be just me, but the word "whatever" said to me in the last few years makes me want to knock the teeth of of the head of the person that said it...

If he'd said that to me, I'd still be trying to find a way to squeeze my arm through the phone line.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

aroma said:


> OK, here's the latest example of the typical minor irritation I get from NiceAsh/CAYP:
> 
> Thursday night - I place an order at NiceAsh.
> 
> ...


that's crap. I had an order in with cigar.com and called them before my order shipped because they put a box i ordered on daily deal, they immediately cancelled my order and put in a new order at the new, lower price, and shipped it the same day (with tracking info).


----------

